# Question About Speakers



## HVNFUN (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi:

Just brought our trailer home. It's probably a no-brainer questions, but how do we turn off or control the outside speakers?

Thanks.


----------



## PCMODad (Jun 15, 2009)

On ours, we have buttons marked "A", "B", and "C" on the stereo. "A" is for the bedroom, "B" is for the living room, and "C" is for the outdoor speakers. Each time I hook the battery up, I have to remember to turn off the "C" speakers so our neighbors don't have to listen to my 80s music.


----------



## HVNFUN (Jan 28, 2010)

OK, found the "outside speaker" switch. But, it seems wired backwards. It will turn off the interior stereo, but no way to turn off outside speakers. We have the 210rs.


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Looks like Gilligan strikes again!!


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

They seem to wire the speakers in series instead of the way they should be - in pairs for each zone. We have bedroom, living, and outdoor speakers. In order to get them properly adjusted, you must adjust the balance/fader controls, as well. 
I'd love to rewire, but I don't see it happening. Good luck. Phillip


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

bummer...looks like you have a project on your hands.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Outside speakers????? Gilligan must have forgot to put mine in.


----------



## Family Truckster (Jul 27, 2009)

I used the balance and fade controls and was able to turn the outside speakers off. Good luck.


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

Our 210 is a 2010 model, and there is an black pivot On/Off switch on the side of the case that holds the head unit.


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

PCMODad said:


> On ours, we have buttons marked "A", "B", and "C" on the stereo. "A" is for the bedroom, "B" is for the living room, and "C" is for the outdoor speakers. Each time I hook the battery up, I have to remember to turn off the "C" speakers so our neighbors don't have to listen to my 80s music.


LOL!! I'm stuck in the 80's too!


----------

